# What arrows do you shoot



## Bow_Hunter4Life (Jan 2, 2007)

Carbon Xpress, Eastons, Beman, Gold Tips, or other 

Just wondering


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

*CX Maximas*

I shoot CX Maxima 250s, they're great arrows, a bit pricey, but I bought mine slightly used for way less than they are new.


----------



## Bow_Hunter4Life (Jan 2, 2007)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> I shoot CX Maxima 250s, they're great arrows, a bit pricey, but I bought mine slightly used for way less than they are new.


where do you live in Wisconson i live near Rockford IL


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Just east of the Twin Cities


----------



## Bow_Hunter4Life (Jan 2, 2007)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> Just east of the Twin Cities


Thats cool so your up there
:nixon:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I shot Maxima Hunters, and CXL2 350's last year, but I got a deal with Easton, so i switched to shooting Fat Boy 400's and Full Metal jacket 340's.


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

i shoot a light speed with conpound


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Carbon Express Terminators 6075


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Home made hickory dowels, hand fletched with turkey feathers, tipped with home made trade points !


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kegan said:


> Home made hickory dowels, hand fletched with turkey feathers, tipped with home made trade points !


i have always wondered..... how you make them round and how you get them straight?


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

armyboy said:


> i have always wondered..... how you make them round and how you get them straight?


I was wondering the exact same thing!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

carbon force for huntin this year and carbon express next year.


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

gold tips all the way!


----------



## CTTurkeyMan (Jul 2, 2006)

*Easton Axis*

I shoot Easton ST Axis with the M.O Obsession Camo Pattern.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

traphuntfish said:


> gold tips all the way!


Think thats what i got next year haha


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

*arrows*

i shoot A/C/E's and X10's. they r pretty good arrows. i just broke a a/c/e like last week i think, its wasnt cool.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Carbon Force Radial X Weave STL Hunter...... wow i hate that long name...haha Idk how heavy they are though! I might guess around 380 grains..


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

Easton ACC 3-04/680


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

armyboy said:


> i have always wondered..... how you make them round and how you get them straight?


For hickory arrows, I use a table saw to cut out the 7/16" x 30"squares, then I chuck them up into a good corded drill. Then I carve the end into a slight point, so it can be slightly smaller than the hole. I then spin the drill and pass it through a piece of angle iron with holes from 1/2" down to 3/8". Then I sand them. Straightening is the same for these dowels as they for wild shoot arrows. Heat the area to be bent over a heat source (fire usually), and getnly bend them straight with my hands. Starting at the end, you go down and align the whole with the end. It yields a MUCH straighter arrow this way then if you just try and take the kinks out. You can also us a small hand plane to round them, but this works better on soft woods, and takes alot longer on hardwoods.

Some woods hold their straightness better than others. Hickory seems to need to be straightened after while. Others do not. It isn't alot of work though, as the subsequent heatings are usually in one or two spots.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Easton Axis FMJ's for outdoor shooting.
Easton X7 Cobalt's for indoors.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i use ACEs indoors as well as outdoors, but i really want to try some CX Nanos


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

i shoot bemans and i also shoot a few easton axis. for my selfbow just a few ugly not so straight green shoots from whatever plant i find.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> i shoot bemans and i also shoot a few easton axis. for my selfbow just a few ugly not so straight green shoots from whatever plant i find.


Got any saws in your house? Hand or power?


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

ya i set upa guide on our bandsaw and tried doweling one. I need to finish sanding it and then fletch it. I was going to do a 2 fletch with some crow feathers


----------



## crazycliff (Feb 16, 2007)

i use carbon express and gold tip


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

GT Gold Tips


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> ya i set upa guide on our bandsaw and tried doweling one. I need to finish sanding it and then fletch it. I was going to do a 2 fletch with some crow feathers


Sweet! What wood?


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

leftover oak from the bow i am working on


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

eastern aluminium 7X 2312's for target and easton carbon excel 400's for 3D and hunting.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

For 3-D I shoot CX Linejammers
For Indoor Im gunna get some X-7 2512's, but for right now I use the linjammers
Hunting I shoot Beman MFX Realtree 400's
For my Black knight I shoot custom made A/C arrows. 2312 with a 2117 inside of that and a Beman ICS venture inside the 2117. I call it a A/C 2334, weights about 1030 grains.


----------

